# embarazada (sinónimos)



## ilias.perea

Saludos a todos los estimados foreros.

Una amiga mia acaba de mandarme esta buena noticia de que su médico le ha confirmado que está embarazada, o bien que está en estado de buena esperanza.

Mi pregunta es ¿cuántas maneras hay en español para expresarlo, o para describirlo? Según sus acepciones que he leído en el DRAE, parece que las palabras citadas sean sinónimas en el sentido del "estado de buena esperanza" pero ¿es así? Todas son adecuadas o, quizás, algunas se consideran un poco vulgares o simplemente no usadas para humanos (sino para animales)?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Creo que preñada se usa sólo para animales. Podés encontrar en algún texto literario que se usa en ambiente campesino también para mujeres. Y también tiene un uso poético, metafórico, etc. "Las manos preñadas de mensajes".

Lobsang Rampa en "El tercer ojo" decía: "Para las que amaron mucho y bien..." y aconsejaba un yuyo.

También algo groseramente se dice "le prendió la vacuna".


----------



## -CAIN-

Hola
Quizás técnicamente la palabra sería gestante o en estado de gravidez (mujeres grávidas).
Embarazada es lo más frecuente creo que en todos los países de habla hispana, no obstante en algunos sectores causa cierta disconformidad el uso de ese término, dado que ese estado, absolutamente normal y maravilloso para las mujeres, no tiene por que ser embarazoso. Diría también que el uso de la expresión estar embarazada, es tan frecuente como decir "estar esperando un bebé" o en la típica versión chilena "estar esperando guagua" (ej. "María está esperando un bebé" o "María está esperando guagua" en el equivalente chileno)
La palabra preñez, también es técnicamente aceptada, no obstante, dado justamente por lo técnico, su uso se restringe a los animales, y es poco cortés usarlo con las mujeres (al menos en Chile).
En Chile, antiguamente se utilizaba la expresión "estar en estado interesante", ej. "Parece que la Sra. Pérez está en estado interesante". Esa expresión nunca la he escuchado en la actualidad.


----------



## Vampiro

Eso de “estado de buena esperanza” y “estado interesante” me resultan comiquísimas, jajjjajjaaa, nunca las había escuchado.
¿Será que el Cabo de Buena Esperanza tiene algo que ver con el embarazo?
Los otros términos mencionados, cada uno en su contexto, son habituales.
En Chile lo más habitual es “embarazada”, término al cual no le veo nada de malo ni de censurable.
Saludos.
_


----------



## -CAIN-

Se me olvidaba que hay una expresión, que me parece que usan mucho los mexicanos, (o al menos yo la escucho en las teleseries y doblajes mexicanos) que es "Estar en cinta".


----------



## francisgranada

-CAIN- said:


> ..."Estar en cinta".


¿No encinta? (me parece que la pronunciación es igual)


----------



## lesacs

Estado de buena esperanza es algo muyyyy antiguo que solo escucharas en peliculas  viejas. nunca al hablar. preñada tambien se usa para una mujer normalmente cuando se habla de alguien muy cercano si no, resulta basto
Estar encinta tambien es muy antiguo pero si puedes encontrarte con la expresion en algun reportaje.


estar embarazada junto con estar preñada lo mas habitual
 estar gestando( solo en ambiente medico) 
estar esperando un hijo  demasiado formal.


----------



## Vampiro

Sí, "encinta" suena a antigualla, pero se suele leer por ahí.
_


----------



## amanarma

Me pasa como a Vampiro: ¡qué cómicos resultan todas esos eufemismos! 
Tenía en el olvido lo de "estado interesante", es muy bueno (también lo de _estado de gravidez_: será porque sientes que la tierra te atrae con más fuerza...).
En España es más habitual: estar embarazada. Preñada es un término que puede causar miradas de reproche si no tienes confianza. 
Aunque en programas, noticias y libros, también se utiliza por embarazada: gestante.
A pesar de que existe el nombre de Concepción (los argentinos entre otros se pueden hartar de reír porque el diminutivo es Concha); _haber concebido _se utiliza especialmente y casi en exclusiva para la Virgen (España tiene una tradición católica muy arraigada).
Yo nunca he oído a una mujer decir de sí misma "he concebido".
saludos


----------



## pelus

Cuando yo era niña -porque aclaro que ya no lo soy- escuchaba decir "está de compra" o "está en estado"  y la verdad es que dan tanta risa como decir 'estado interesante'.
Menos mal ahora: embarazada, gestante.  La primera con mayor frecuencia.
Y me viene a la mente "Se le hinchan los pies, el cuarto mes le pesa en el vientre, ..."


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Acerca de *'preñada**'* hubo también una nutrida discusión, *aquí*.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## francisgranada

pelus said:


> ... "está en estado" ...


Interesante para mí, por que la equivalente expresión existe también en mi lengua madre. Se trata de una forma abreviada de "estar en *otro* estado" que se usa también. ¿Es así también en español?  Es decir ¿existe/existía algo como "en otro estado"?

P.S. "Estar de compra" y "estado interesante" son efectivamente cómicos también para mí (no nativo), pero "estado de buena esperanza" me parece poético  ...


----------



## Duometri

Por aquí se oye mucho *está esperando*, así, sin más. Tienes que maginarte tú que no es el autobús.


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá también se oye bastante.
_


----------



## Maximino

A mí ‘_estado de buena esperanza_’ me parece precioso, delicado, elegante, fino. Es verdad que hoy por hoy se escucha poco. Por otra parte, a mí ‘_preñada_’ me suena horrible, despectivo. Se usa, de hecho y de preferencia, en mi tierra, en tono peyorativo, despectivo (me suena tan mal, tan poco refinado, como ‘_parir_’). ‘_Encinta_’ también me gusta, pero se usa poco. ‘_En estado interesante_’ más que cómico me parece inapropiado porque las mujeres siempre están _en estado interesante_, en mi opinión. _Gestante _y _grávida_ se entienden, pero son de muy poco uso en mi entorno.


EDITO: La palabra es 'encinta' y nunca 'en cinta'. Esto pone el DPD:



> *encinta*. Dicho de una mujer, ‘embarazada’. Proviene del latín tardío _incincta_ y su plural es _encintas: «Las dos hermanas anunciaron que estaban encintas»_ (Jodorowsky _Pájaro_ [Chile 1992]). No obstante, hoy es frecuente su uso como palabra invariable, a modo de adverbio (‘en estado de preñez’), susceptible de ser usado también como adjetivo cuando se pospone a un sustantivo: _«Una fórmula de dopaje difícil de imaginar: dejar encinta a las jóvenes atletas para hacerlas abortar_ [...] _acabados ya los certámenes»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 17.12.94); _«Las mujeres encinta_ [...] _deben evitar períodos prolongados de calor»_ (_Tiempo_ [Col.] 1.12.87). Se escribe siempre en una sola palabra: *No* _en cinta._




P.S.: El 'no' de 'No en cinta' lo he puesto yo porque la figura que sale en el artículo del DPD y que equivale a no o a incorrecto no se puede reproducir aquí, es una imagen
.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Lord Darktower

Qué bien, tener tantas formas para referirse a lo mismo. Y saber cada cual cuál aplicar dependiendo de dónde viva, con quién esté y la hora que sea. En cinta, preñada, gestante, embarazada, en estado de buena esperanza, ingrávida, en estado interesante... Qué pena sería tener solo una forma de decirlo, sin capacidad de diversión...


----------



## -CAIN-

francisgranada said:


> ¿No encinta? (me parece que la pronunciación es igual)


Hola

Desconocía el origen etimológico de la palabra.
Acabo de revisar el diccionario y efectivamente es "encinta".

Saludos


----------



## Pixidio

"Estar en la dulce espera" que, entre otras cosas, se usa para calificar la espera de las embarazadas. Grávida es una palabra técnica de las ciencias naturales (por ejemplo: una hembra grávida) y preñada acá en mi zona se usa para los animales o para aquellas mujeres obcecadas en abrir las piernas ni bien haber parido y escupir niños que terminan teniendo diez hijos con diez tipos diferentes. Tiene una matiz muy peyorativo, en el fondo entraña una acusación de puta y otra de indigna —que para mí es la peor parte pero ahora creo que a todas les preocupa más lo primero—. Mirá el hilo que te puso Swift sobre esa palabra. 
Es encinta, y acá no se usa para nada. Lo habitual es embarazada.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por acá lo más común es decir embarazada, preñada me suena a hembras de animales independientemente de que sea correcta o no, y ademas me parece un calco de pregnant, que desagradable.

Estar encinta, esperando un hijo, en estado interesante, se usan poco y se entienden perfectamente.


----------



## Vampiro

Pixidio said:


> "Estar en la dulce espera" que, entre otras cosas, se usa para calificar la espera de las embarazadas. Grávida es una palabra técnica de las ciencias naturales (por ejemplo: una hembra grávida) y preñada acá en mi zona se usa para los animales o para aquellas mujeres obcecadas en abrir las piernas ni bien haber parido y escupir niños que terminan teniendo diez hijos con diez tipos diferentes. Tiene una matiz muy peyorativo, en el fondo entraña una acusación de puta y otra de indigna —que para mí es la peor parte pero ahora creo que a todas les preocupa más lo primero—. Mirá el hilo que te puso Swift sobre esa palabra.
> Es encinta, y acá no se usa para nada. Lo habitual es embarazada.


¿¿"Grávida" significa todo eso??
_


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, _preñada _se usa sólo para hablar de animales. Lo normal es decir que una mujer _quedó/está 'embarazada'_ o  que _quedó/está 'en estado'_ (a nadie se le ocurre preguntar en estado de qué). *Estar en cinta* también se usa, aunque es menos coloquial. _Estar esperando_ no es tan usual, pero se entiende (también lo de "la dulce espera").


----------



## amanarma

guau con la *gravidez*: menudo juicio a la sexualidad femenina. Aprenderé que ingrávida = pura y me tomaré una tila.


----------



## Nipnip

También en México.

Estar en barandales, estar en Barcelona, estar de encargo. Esta última imagino que por lo de la cigüeña-


----------



## ilias.perea

Para empezar, querría agradecerles por sus comentarios que han esclarecido mis dudas sobre la riqueza de castellano en cuanto a expresar el _estado de esperar un bebé_. 

En segundo lugar, permítanme resumir  a continuación las conclusiones que podríamos deducir de las ideas  que han sido expuestas en este hilo sobre la cuestión que había aportado.

_embarazada_: indiscutiblemente es la palabra más habitual que se usa en todas las partes del mundo hispanohablante.
_encinta_: se considera muy antiguo y se usa poco (comentarios de lesacs, vampiro, maximinio).
_gestante_: sí se usa, pero más en ámbitos muy específicos (médico, informativos, etc). (comentarios de lesacs, amanarma y pelus.)
_grávida_: de muy poco uso y se considera una palabra técnica (comentarios de maximino y pixidio).
_preñada_: se usa más para animales (comentarios de kaxgufen, pixidio, janis joplin, jorgema) y menos para mujeres en forma peyorativa y despectiva (comentarios de maximino, pixidio); de todos modos, hay que tener mucho cuidado en emplear ese vocablo (lesacs, amanarma).
_estar  en estado interesante_: bueno, es también _muy interesante_ que esa frase  tal como está escrita se emplea también en otros idiomas (por ejemplo,  en húngaro, según francisgranada, en mi lengua materna y en italiano!). Sin embargo, algunos foreros (como el estimado vampiro) no la han escuchado jamás.
_estar en estado de buena esperanza_: frase que se usa poco y se considera vieja (lesacs, maximino).
_estar esperando guagua_: ¿se usa sólo en Chile?
_estar en la dulce espera_: se usa al menos en Argentina y Perú.
_estar en barandales, estar de encargo_: ¿se usa sólo en México?

¿Creen que falta algo?


----------



## ACQM

Os dejáis "en estado" sin más que se dice y bastante, lo de "en estado de buena esperanza" se usa normalmente con un tono gracioso porque suena anticuado y cursi.

Sobre "preñada" se supone que es la palabra "original" y las feministas creen que debería ser neutra, pero en algun momento se consideró políticamente incorrecta avant la lettre, y se comenzaron a usar eufemismos y alternativas. Ciertamente queda basto y/o despectivo, pero es una lástima, porque es sencilla y técnica a la vez.

La realidad es aplastante, "embarazada", por muy feo que sea su origen etimológico, es la que se usa más en España con muchísima diferencia y ha perdido toda la connotación inicial, tanto que a cualquiera, ante laa palabras "embarazada" o "embarazo", se le viene a la cabeza una mujer gestante antes que ninguna situación comprometida y desagradable.


----------



## Maximino

ilias.perea said:


> Para empezar, querría agradecerles por sus comentarios que han esclarecido mis dudas sobre la riqueza de castellano en cuanto a expresar el _estado de esperar un bebé_.
> 
> En segundo lugar, permítanme resumir a continuación las conclusiones que podríamos deducir de las ideas que han sido expuestas en este hilo sobre la cuestión que había aportado.
> 
> _embarazada_: indiscutiblemente es la palabra más habitual que se usa en todas las partes del mundo hispanohablante.
> _encinta_: se considera muy antiguo y se usa poco (comentarios de lesacs, vampiro, maximinio).
> _gestante_: sí se usa, pero más en ámbitos muy específicos (médico, informativos, etc). (comentarios de lesacs, amanarma y pelus.)
> _grávida_: de muy poco uso y se considera una palabra técnica (comentarios de maximino y pixidio).
> _preñada_: se usa más para animales (comentarios de kaxgufen, pixidio, janis joplin, jorgema) y menos para mujeres en forma peyorativa y despectiva (comentarios de maximino, pixidio); de todos modos, hay que tener mucho cuidado en emplear ese vocablo (lesacs, amanarma).
> _estar en estado interesante_: bueno, es también _muy interesante_ que esa frase tal como está escrita se emplea también en otros idiomas (por ejemplo, en húngaro, según francisgranada, en mi lengua materna y en italiano!). Sin embargo, algunos foreros (como el estimado vampiro) no la han escuchado jamás.
> _estar en estado de buena esperanza_: frase que se usa poco y se considera vieja (lesacs, maximino).
> *estar esperando guagua: ¿se usa sólo en Chile?*
> _estar en la dulce espera_: se usa al menos en Argentina y Perú.
> _estar en barandales, estar de encargo_: ¿se usa sólo en México?
> 
> ¿Creen que falta algo?




Sí, ‘_estar esperando guagua_’ se usa únicamente en Chile y muy frecuentemente. Yo diría que en el lenguaje coloquial es lejos la expresión más empleada.


Saludos cordiales


----------



## ilias.perea

Maximino said:


> Sí, ‘_estar esperando guagua_’ se usa únicamente en Chile y muy frecuentemente. Yo diría que en el lenguaje coloquial es lejos la expresión más empleada.
> 
> 
> Saludos cordiales



Muchas gracias por aclararlo.


----------



## Navel

"Hacer un bombo", Esta frase es coloquial, normalmente la dice alguien que no es la propia embarazada.

En primera persona: "Me he hecho un bombo" o "Tengo un bombo" no se usan. Antes piensas en el instrumento musical que en el embarazo.

Pero usado por una persona que no es la embarazada sí tiene más sentido. "Me han dicho que a Laura le han hecho un bombo", "Laura, ¿Que tu marido te ha hecho un bombo?" Entonces la idea del embarazo predomina antes que la instrumental.


----------



## jorgema

"Hacer un bombo" me recuerda otra frase coloquial, casi vulgar, que se usa en mi país para decir que una chica está embarazada: *estar/salir/quedar en bomba*. Pertenece sobre todo al lenguaje juvenil e informal; a veces se usa también con el verbo *dejar*: _A María la dejó en bomba un chico de la barriada_.


----------



## micafe

Estar embarazada
Estar en embarazo
Estar esperando bebé
Va a tener bebé.. 

O como decía mi tía.. "Está enfermita"...


----------



## pelus

Recuerdo otra expresión de lo más chabacana, pero que se deja oir algunas veces: "Le llenaron la cocina de humo".


----------



## Erreconerre

ilias.perea said:


> Saludos a todos los estimados foreros.
> 
> Una amiga mia acaba de mandarme esta buena noticia de que su médico le ha confirmado que está embarazada, o bien que está en estado de buena esperanza.
> 
> Mi pregunta es ¿cuántas maneras hay en español para expresarlo, o para describirlo? Según sus acepciones que he leído en el DRAE, parece que las palabras citadas sean sinónimas en el sentido del "estado de buena esperanza" pero ¿es así? Todas son adecuadas o, quizás, algunas se consideran un poco vulgares o simplemente no usadas para humanos (sino para animales)?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


Por aquí se usa *encinta*, que según tengo entendido es otra forma de _*incinta*_, y ésta de _*sin cintura*_.


----------



## Maximino

Janis Joplin said:


> ¿Será por eso que dicen que *se alivió* cuando paren?
> 
> A mí eso de que le llamen enfermarse a experimentar los procesos normales y naturales de una mujer como embarazo y regla... me enferma.




En Chile no se usa ‘_está enfermita_’ por ‘_está embarazada_’. Sin embargo, en ambientes populares sí se emplea ‘_se mejoró_’ como sinónimo de ‘dio a luz’.


Saludos


----------



## micafe

Janis Joplin said:


> ¿Será por eso que dicen que *se alivió* cuando paren?
> 
> A mí eso de que le llamen enfermarse a experimentar los procesos normales y naturales de una mujer como embarazo y regla... me enferma.



De acuerdo. Los eufemismos de los que nadie se escapa.


----------



## nwon

He oído de una persona de Madrid _estar palante _(por adelante).


----------



## Cal inhibes

pelus said:


> Recuerdo otra expresión de lo más chabacana, pero que se deja oir algunas veces: "Le llenaron la cocina de humo".


Una vez oí a un amigo peruano decir "Le llenaron el tacho". Creo que le gana a la tuya.
Salud


----------



## Pixidio

Cal inhibes said:


> Una vez oí a un amigo peruano decir "Le llenaron el tacho". Creo que le gana a la tuya.
> Salud



"Le hicieron el bombo".


----------



## jorgema

Cal inhibes said:


> Una vez oí a un amigo peruano decir "Le llenaron el tacho". Creo que le gana a la tuya.
> Salud



Yo la conocía en una forma más simple y vulgar: _la llenaron_.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Peor aún: la cagaron preñando.


----------



## ramariel

Los todavía parlantes del judeo-español utilizan la palbra preñada, así que diría que por lo menos en el siglo XV ése era el vocablo más común. La etimología es latina y quiere decir fecundada. A mí me gusta la palabra (también me gusta oir hablar judeo-español porque me da la impresión de escucho el idioma del siglo de oro) por su sabor antiguo aunque yo digo embarazada. En mi niñez se escuchaba mucho eso de *estar en estado* (sin la esperanza).

Quise decir* que *escucho.


----------



## ACQM

ramariel said:


> Los todavía parlantes del judeo-español utilizan la palbra preñada, así que diría que por lo menos en el siglo XV ése era el vocablo más común. La etimología es latina y quiere decir fecundada. A mí me gusta la palabra (también me gusta oir hablar judeo-español porque me da la impresión de escucho el idioma del siglo de oro) por su sabor antiguo aunque yo digo embarazada. En mi niñez se escuchaba mucho eso de *estar en estado* (sin la esperanza).



Esto confirma que "preñada" es la forma "original" que significa literalmente "gestando" y, a priori, era neutra. Otras formas como embarazada (que es la más común también aquí y con diferencia) son eufemismos o términos prejuiciosos, y los eufemismos (como "enfermita"  que comentaba un forero) existen porque hay algo que esconder, no encontraremos eufemismos para "contento" o "rico", pero, históricamente, las mujeres gestantes han aparecido como "molestas, enfermas, incómodas, ..." cuando la preñez no es ninguna enfermedad ni tiene porqué ser incómoda. Todo lo contrario de "en estado (de buena esperanza)" o "esperando (un bebé)" que implican que la mujer está feliz por estar preñada.


----------



## Calambur

Hola, totor

Vengo de acá: quedar embarazada (locuciones)
No lo he leído este hilo completo, pero una expresión sería:

_Tiene la cocina llena de humo._

Saludos._


----------



## danieleferrari

Calambur said:


> _Tiene la cocina llena de humo._


¿En Lunfardo, no?


----------



## Calambur

danieleferrari said:


> ¿En Lunfardo, no?


No. Diría que es coloquial, muy de entrecasa.


----------



## swift

Estas dos son igual de graves que las que denunciaron otras personas muy sensatas antes —no las pongo en negrita para no darles más notoriedad—: “estar panzona” y “salir con (un) domingo siete”. Ambas tienen curso, por desgracia todavía, por estos cafetales.


----------



## Calambur

Pixidio said:


> "Le hicieron el bombo".


Y también "Está con el bombo".





swift said:


> Estas dos son igual de graves que las que denunciaron otras personas muy sensatas antes —no las pongo en negrita para no darles más notoriedad—: “estar panzona” y “salir con (un) domingo siete”. Ambas tienen curso, por desgracia todavía, por estos cafetales.


No entiendo. ¿Por qué son graves?
Por aquí, "está panzona" o "está con (la) panza" no suena mal; suena coloquial, pero nada grave (la del "domingo" no la conocía).


----------



## swift

Son peyorativas y la segunda sobre todo es cruel y humillante. Se reduce al “producto” al estatus de inconveniente y a la madre al de irresponsable.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador,* se suele decir: "*salir con una pata más larga que la otra*".


----------



## jorgema

swift said:


> Son peyorativas y la segunda sobre todo es cruel y humillante. Se reduce al “producto” al estatus de inconveniente y a la madre al de irresponsable.


Pues sí, la del domingo siete es por lo menos un reproche para notar que una joven había quedado embarazada fuera del matrimonio: _"fulanita salió con su domingo siete"; _aunque a veces también se usaba como advertencia:_ "cuidado que me vayas a venir con tu domingo siete"_.


----------



## Xiscomx

Me hago cruces de que nadie haya mencionado todavía _*estar*_ _*empreñada*_, muy usada por aquí por su doble significación: _estar embarazada _y _estar muy enfadada._, que coincide con lo dicho por @ACQM:


ACQM said:


> pero, históricamente, las mujeres gestantes han aparecido como "molestas, enfermas, incómodas..."


DLE.
*empreñar*. Del lat. tardío _impraegnāre;_ _cf._ _preñado_2.
1. tr. preñar (‖ fecundar a una hembra).
2. tr. coloq. *Causar molestias a alguien*.
3. tr. desus. impregnar. Era u. t. c. prnl.
4. intr. *Dicho de una hembra: Quedar preñada*. U. t. c. prnl.

Más explícito es el DCVB (traduzco parcialmente; la '*ñ*' en catalán es '*ny*').
*EMPRENYAR* _v. tr. _
|| *1. *Fecundar, tener o gestar un embarazo una hembra (mujer o animal); cast. _empreñar, embarazar._
*a) *_refl. S_er fecundada; concebir (una hembra); cast. _embarazarse._
|| *2. *(en el lenguage familiar y grosero) Enojar, molestar mucho; cast. _empreñar, cargar, jorobar. _«Tus palabras me han empreñado mucho».
    Etim.: del latín _impraəgnare_, mismo sign. || 1.

Esta última acepción es usada, indistintamente, para hombres y mujeres:
—Jaime está muy empreñado con su nueva vecina, porque a todas horas está con la bachata y la salsa a todo volumen.​


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Lo del "domingo siete" no lo conocía en relación al tema del embarazo. Para mí "salir con *un* domingo siete" era salir con algo totalmente imprevisto y siempre con una carga negativa. Por ejemplo: _"¡¡¡no me vengas con un domingo siete y me arruines las vacaciones!!!"_. Confieso, además, que no tenía la más remota idea de su origen hasta que hice una búsqueda internética.



Ayutuxtepeque said:


> En *El Salvador,* se suele decir: "*salir con una pata más larga que la otra*".


   
Perdón, pero no lo entiendo... imagino que hay algo de sorna o gracioso, pero no lo capto.


----------



## Calambur

Hakuna Matata said:


> Lo del "*domingo siete*" no lo conocía en relación al tema del embarazo. Para mí "salir con *un* domingo siete" era salir con algo totalmente imprevisto y siempre con una carga negativa. Por ejemplo: _"¡¡¡no me vengas con un domingo siete y me arruines las vacaciones!!!"_. [...]
> Tampoco yo conocía esa acepción de "domingo siete", sino solamente la que vos mencionás... que sería algo parecido a "salir con un disparate".





Hakuna Matata said:


> Perdón, pero no lo entiendo... imagino que hay algo de sorna o gracioso, pero no lo capto. Yo tampoco lo entiendo.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Ayutuxtepeque said:


> En *El Salvador,* se suele decir: "*salir con una pata más larga que la otra*".





Hakuna Matata said:


> Perdón, pero no lo entiendo... imagino que hay algo de sorna o gracioso, pero no lo capto.



La verdad es que desconozco el origen de esa expresión, en extremo despectiva por cierto, pero a todas luces es una comparación con un mueble que al tener una pata más larga que las restantes se dice que salió defectuoso. En este sentido, cuando una mujer sale embarazada inesperadamente y no acorde a las expectativas de la familia, sale con su "defecto".


----------

